# Seaton Deleval Mausoleum march '09



## carlosthejackal (Mar 12, 2009)

big thanks to Bigloada for the info on this place,nice little sunday afternoon explore :0)
not many pics im afraid but hey-ho!

front view






roof detail






exterior detail






down in the crypt





natural lighting.its well dark down here!
3 minure exposure :0( hence the noise


----------



## apoo.. (Mar 12, 2009)

thats what i think we lack down south. such grand old buildings. generally i think theyve been flattened and beautiful housing estates built on them


----------



## Sabtr (Mar 12, 2009)

Very nicely done Carlos. 

I wonder if this place will be bought along with the nearby hall? I hope so because it is a lovely building.


----------



## vanburen (Mar 12, 2009)

cracking pics there !


----------



## carlosthejackal (Mar 12, 2009)

ty guys :0)

@ sausage: i believe N.T are taking over the mausoleum as well as the hall so hopefully this will get restored to its former glory too :0)


----------



## missfish (Mar 12, 2009)

First shot in particular - stunning, very dramatic! Whatever b&w conversion you are doing, its very nice! Might have a peek at this place sometime.


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 12, 2009)

thats bloomin gorgeous


----------



## BigLoada (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice one mate, I wish my pictures from the other week had turned out like this! Very good work


----------



## jonney (Mar 12, 2009)

loving that roof detail shot, wish I cold take photo's like that


----------



## carlosthejackal (Mar 12, 2009)

missfish said:


> First shot in particular - stunning, very dramatic! Whatever b&w conversion you are doing, its very nice! Might have a peek at this place sometime.



hey miss :0)
i always go mono using channel mixer and a curve tweak in cs4,simply desat'ing leaves it too flat i.m.o


----------



## scribble (Mar 12, 2009)

Mausalea like that are wasted on dead folk.


----------



## Foz77 (Jul 5, 2009)

Top shot that first one - looks like the Addams Family's weekend place!!


----------



## thatlizkid (Jul 5, 2009)

aaarg! scary!


----------



## mexico75 (Jul 5, 2009)

Great shots bud. Thats an impressive looking building,


----------



## maffhew! (Jul 5, 2009)

this isn't seaton East Yorkshire is it? because if it is i've been missing out big style :O


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 6, 2009)

maffhew! said:


> this isn't seaton East Yorkshire is it? because if it is i've been missing out big style :O



No mate it's Seaton Delaval, Northumberland.


----------



## maffhew! (Jul 6, 2009)

oh thats a bummer  got all excited haha!


----------



## Foz77 (Jul 11, 2009)

Ive just been back there today and I see what you mean 'bout that crypt!! Ab-sol-ute-ly pitch black. Gave me the jitters even in bright sunshine.

Its a lovely building - some brilliant stonework (if you like that sort of thing) Scum vandals who have damaged it/grafittied it/left lager cans there make my blood boil though...

Really hope it gets renovated, at least its a Grade II (I think) listed building so hopefully it wont just get knocked down to build an estate or something...


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow amazing black and white shots mate excellent site well done


----------



## Engineer (Jul 11, 2009)

*Mausoleum.*

Nice pics of some very nice masonry.


----------



## Vintage (Jul 12, 2009)

Foz77 said:


> Ive just been back there today and I see what you mean 'bout that crypt!! Ab-sol-ute-ly pitch black. Gave me the jitters even in bright sunshine.
> 
> Its a lovely building - some brilliant stonework (if you like that sort of thing) Scum vandals who have damaged it/grafittied it/left lager cans there make my blood boil though...
> 
> Really hope it gets renovated, at least its a Grade II (I think) listed building so hopefully it wont just get knocked down to build an estate or something...



I don't think it well. Mind you Seaton Delaval Hall. (The Mausoleum is in its grounds) was going through very bad financial difficulty. which would have either seen it left to go derelict or something. There was a lot of fund raising to raise cash for the national trust to buy it. I'm not sure whats happening with it now. I've confidence that Sausage will know where its at though. He's like a giant news thesaurus


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 12, 2009)

Vintage said:


> I don't think it well. Mind you Seaton Delaval Hall. (The Mausoleum is in its grounds) was going through very bad financial difficulty. which would have either seen it left to go derelict or something. There was a lot of fund raising to raise cash for the national trust to buy it. I'm not sure whats happening with it now. I've confidence that Sausage will know where its at though. He's like a giant news thesaurus




Well.... I could talk for England on any subject (even ones I know nothing about!) but...

Yes it lies within the halls boundary as do many local farms. I think many members on here will know only too well how much upheaval and chaos a purchase like this can cause. To be honest the fundraising exercise was pretty much a way for the trust to gain some money - the purchase was going through anyway...
I know of hall staff who have had their National Trust uniforms since before Christmas. They just couldn't wear them.
A local farm close to the hall is to be redeveloped too. All its modern sheds and barns are to be demolished and only the historic stone barns and farmhouse are to remain. This will be done to make sufficient parking for cars and coaches.
The trust has also purchased quite a few nearby fields. As yet locals are unsure why though I do feel it is for the planting of orchards.
As for the mausoleum I have heard nothing yet. I'm sure it will be restored though by how much I don't know. Perhaps it may be a good idea to visit soon before that happens?


----------



## Vintage (Jul 12, 2009)

Foz77 said:


> Sausage said:
> 
> 
> > Well.... I could talk for England on any subject (even ones I know nothing about!) but...
> ...


----------



## silverstealth (Jul 12, 2009)

mexico75 said:


> Great shots bud. Thats an impressive looking building,



Totally agree..


----------

